# أُقِيمُ لهُمْ نَبِيّاً مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ مِثْلكَ



## انصار المصطفى (8 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ......

حابة اسئل عن الايه رقم 18 في سفر التثنية الاصحاح رقم 18

*18*. أُقِيمُ لهُمْ نَبِيّاً مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ مِثْلكَ وَأَجْعَلُ كَلامِي فِي فَمِهِ فَيُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا أُوصِيهِ بِهِ.

*سؤالي هو عن من تتكلم هذه الاية علماً باني بحثت عن تفسير الاية في المنتدى (تفسير الكتاب المقدس - تفسير القمص انطونيس فكري )* *و لم اجد التفسير لهذة الاية 

و ياريت الاجابة توضح ثلاث نقاط:  
- من النبي الذي تتكلم عنة الايه و الذي سيكون مثل موسى ياريت تكون الاجابة بشكل مقارنه بين هذا النبي و موسى عليه السلام  تبين اوجة الشبة   

-من وسط اخواتهم... من الاخوة المقصودين في الايه من بني اسرائيل و ياريت الاجابة تكون واضحة 
*
*- وهل وضع الله كلماتة في فم هذا النبي 

**تحياتي....
*


----------



## سرجيوُس (8 أكتوبر 2011)

ولماذا نتعب نفسنا فى المقارنة وقد وضح الكتاب المقدس ان السيد المسيح هو من تتحدث عنه تلك النبؤة لننظر:ــ
" وَأَمَّا اللهُ فَمَا سَبَقَ وَأَنْبَأَ  بِهِ بِأَفْوَاهِ جَمِيعِ أَنْبِيَائِهِ  أَنْ يَتَأَلَّمَ الْمَسِيحُ قَدْ تَمَّمَهُ هَكَذَا. فَتُوبُوا وَارْجِعُوا  لِتُمْحَى خَطَايَاكُمْ لِكَيْ تَأْتِيَ أَوْقَاتُ الْفَرَجِ مِنْ وَجْهِ الرَّبِّ.  وَيُرْسِلَ يَسُوعَ اَلْمَسِيحَ اَلْمُبَشَّرَ بِهِ لَكُمْ قَبْلُ. الَّذِي  يَنْبَغِي أَنَّ اَلسَّمَاءَ تَقْبَلُهُ إِلَى أَزْمِنَةِ رَدِّ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ  اَلَّتِي تَكَلَّمَ عَنْهَا اَللهُ بِفَمِ جَمِيعِ أَنْبِيَائِهِ  اَلْقِدِّيسِينَ مُنْذُ اَلدَّهْرِ. فَإِنَّ مُوسَى قَالَ لِلآبَاءِ: إِنَّ  نَبِيّاً مِثْلِي سَيُقِيمُ لَكُمُ الرَّبُّ إِلَهُكُمْ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكُمْ. لَهُ  تَسْمَعُونَ فِي كُلِّ مَا يُكَلِّمُكُمْ بِهِ. وَيَكُونُ أَنَّ كُلَّ نَفْسٍ لاَ  تَسْمَعُ لِذَلِكَ النَّبِيِّ تُبَادُ مِنَ الشَّعْبِ. وَجَمِيعُ الأَنْبِيَاءِ  أَيْضاً مِنْ صَمُوئِيلَ فَمَا بَعْدَهُ جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ تَكَلَّمُوا سَبَقُوا  وَأَنْبَأُوا بِهَذِهِ الأَيَّامِ. أَنْتُمْ أَبْنَاءُ الأَنْبِيَاءِ وَالْعَهْدِ  الَّذِي عَاهَدَ بِهِ اللهُ آبَاءَنَا قَائِلاً لإِبْراهِيمَ: وَبِنَسْلِكَ  تَتَبَارَكُ جَمِيعُ قَبَائِلِ الأَرْضِ. إِلَيْكُمْ أَوَّلاً إِذْ أَقَامَ اللهُ  فَتَاهُ يَسُوعَ أَرْسَلَهُ يُبَارِكُكُمْ بِرَدِّ كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْكُمْ عَنْ  شُرُورِهِ " (أعمال3/18-26).(13).


----------



## jesus_son012 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

> تفسير انطونيوس فكرى
> آية15:-*يقيم لك الرب الهك نبيا من وسطك من اخوتك مثلي له تسمعون.*
> هذه الأيات هى أوضح ما قيل فى نبوات موسى عن المسيح وراجع (أع22:3 + أع37:7 + يو14:6+ 1بط10:1 + يو46،45:5 + يو41،40:7). ولاحظ مواصفات هذا النبى وأنها تنطبق على المسيح *يقيم لك الرب* = أى الله يدعوه ويختاره (عب4:5-6) والمسيح دائماً كان يردد أبى أرسلنى (يو38:6-40) *من وسطك* = فهو سيأتى من إسرائيل *ومن إخوتك* (رو29:8 + عب11:2).
> *مثلى* = أى مثل موسى أى إنسان مثله وهناك أوجه شبه عديدة بين المسيح وموسى فموسى رمز للمسيح:-
> ...


يوحنا5
*46*. لأَنَّكُمْ لَوْ كُنْتُمْ تُصَدِّقُونَ مُوسَى لَكُنْتُمْ تُصَدِّقُونَنِي لأَنَّهُ هُوَ كَتَبَ عَنِّي

اعمال3
*22*. فَإِنَّ مُوسَى قَالَ  لِلآبَاءِ: إِنَّ نَبِيّاً مِثْلِي سَيُقِيمُ لَكُمُ الرَّبُّ إِلَهُكُمْ  مِنْ إِخْوَتِكُمْ. لَهُ تَسْمَعُونَ فِي كُلِّ مَا يُكَلِّمُكُمْ بِهِ.
اعمال7
*37*. «هَذَا هُوَ مُوسَى الَّذِي  قَالَ لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ: نَبِيّاً مِثْلِي سَيُقِيمُ لَكُمُ الرَّبُّ  إِلَهُكُمْ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكُمْ. لَهُ تَسْمَعُونَ.
يوحنا6
*14*. فَلَمَّا رَأَى النَّاسُ  الآيَةَ الَّتِي صَنَعَهَا يَسُوعُ قَالُوا: «إِنَّ هَذَا هُوَ  بِالْحَقِيقَةِ النَّبِيُّ الآتِي إِلَى الْعَالَمِ!»
وغيره من الآيات 
الرب يباركك​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (9 أكتوبر 2011)

اقرأى هذا البحث وتعلمى.
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=114319


----------



## انصار المصطفى (9 أكتوبر 2011)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> اقرأى هذا البحث وتعلمى.
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=114319http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=114319http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=114319http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=114319



شكراً للجميع انا كنت حابة اسمع ردكم حول هذا لموضوع ووصلت ببحث الاخ ابن الملك ........واكيد لدي بعض النقاط الي حابة اناقشكم فيها  لكن بعد ما اخلص بحثي حول هذا الموضوع ان شاء الله  حتى نناقشها من كل النواحي  
تحياتي....


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*مَنْ هو النبي المثيل لـ موسى؟ (من كتاب: هل تنبأ الكتاب المقدس عن نبي آخر يأتي بعد المسيح؟ للقمص عبد المسيح بسيط)*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*سلام ونعمة رب المجد الاستاذة انصار
الكتاب المقدس مترابط ومكمل لبعضة 
ماتقرأية فى العهد القديم ستجدى اجابته فى سفر اخر او فى العهد الجديد
لان العهد القديم نبؤات عن السيد المسيح وتحققت فى العهد الجديد
سفر اعمال الرسل
اصحاح 3 
20 . وَيُرْسِلَ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ الْمُبَشَّرَ بِهِ لَكُمْ قَبْلُ.
21. الَّذِي يَنْبَغِي أَنَّ السَّمَاءَ تَقْبَلُهُ إِلَى أَزْمِنَةِ رَدِّ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ الَّتِي تَكَلَّمَ عَنْهَا اللهُ بِفَمِ جَمِيعِ أَنْبِيَائِهِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ مُنْذُ الدَّهْرِ.
22. فَإِنَّ مُوسَى قَالَ لِلآبَاءِ: إِنَّ نَبِيّاً مِثْلِي سَيُقِيمُ لَكُمُ الرَّبُّ إِلَهُكُمْ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكُمْ. لَهُ تَسْمَعُونَ فِي كُلِّ مَا يُكَلِّمُكُمْ بِهِ.
23. وَيَكُونُ أَنَّ كُلَّ نَفْسٍ لاَ تَسْمَعُ لِذَلِكَ النَّبِيِّ تُبَادُ مِنَ الشَّعْبِ.
24. وَجَمِيعُ الأَنْبِيَاءِ أَيْضاً مِنْ صَمُوئِيلَ فَمَا بَعْدَهُ جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ تَكَلَّمُوا سَبَقُوا وَأَنْبَأُوا بِهَذِهِ الأَيَّامِ.
25. أَنْتُمْ أَبْنَاءُ الأَنْبِيَاءِ وَالْعَهْدِ الَّذِي عَاهَدَ بِهِ اللهُ آبَاءَنَا قَائِلاً لِإِبْراهِيمَ: وَبِنَسْلِكَ تَتَبَارَكُ جَمِيعُ قَبَائِلِ الأَرْضِ.
26. إِلَيْكُمْ أَوَّلاً إِذْ أَقَامَ اللهُ فَتَاهُ يَسُوعَ أَرْسَلَهُ يُبَارِكُكُمْ بِرَدِّ كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْكُمْ عَنْ شُرُورِهِ».
اعتقد ان هذه الايات بها الاجابة*


----------



## MAJI (9 أكتوبر 2011)

والسيد المسيح هو الله الظاهر بالجسد ويتضمن النبوة
اي ان المسيح هو نبي واعظم .
اما اذا كنتِ تفكرين ان المقصود بالاية غير المسيح فاقول لك لا يوجد غيره تنطبق عليه الصفات المذكورة في الايه .
فلم يكن غيره شخص  مثل موسى
1- اتى من بني اسرائيل
2- اتى لشعبه مؤيدا بالمعجزات 
3- خلص شعبه من العبودية بدون قتال 
4- لم يحارب ولا اتباعه اعدائهم ,بل الله حارب عنهم 
5- خدم هو شعبه ولم يخدموه هم
6- تخلى عن عظمته في سبيل شعبه وليس العكس


----------

